# HxPlatinum Serie



## Luemmel (15. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es bereits Infos dazu, wann die neue HX Serie bei den Händlern eintrifft? Bis jetzt scheint es die nur über Corsair direkt zu geben.

Viele Grüße

Luemmel


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2017)

Hi Luemmel,

Leider habe ich kein Datum vorliegen. Der Webstore von uns zeigt die Verfügbarkeit fehlerhaft an. Sorry für die falschen Daten.

Sobald ich mehr weiß, werde ich es posten. 

Grüße


----------



## Luemmel (9. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Info...


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2017)

Die HX Serie verzögert sich leider weiterhin. Sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe, melde ich mich.


----------

